# New 125 Setup with HGB, UGJ and DIY Duboisi Cave Groto



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

OK so like every one else you have to make that first post... here it is.
I have been lurking for about 3 weeks soaking up info and hours at the LFS. So my wife and I were talking about getting a 10gal tank for our 2 years son. We had one for about 5 years a missed it. After some looking on CL, I found a great 55gal ($200), Boss lady took a look at it and well OK. It come with 1 Large Parrot Cichlid, 2 Gold Barbs, 3 Tiger Barbs, 1 Gourami, 2 Danios. We got it home and our son just love it. Then a few days later I was looking on CL and found a 125 with nice natural stained stand/ hood and 2 x C-360 Filters also come with 2 mounted driftwood peaces that look very nice and sell for over $65 each at LFS, air pumps etc. Paid $300 for all of that. Sold the filters on CL for $100 each. So I have $100 into the big tank. Not to bad.. Then picked up the equipment below on ebay from a local seller (cash is good  )

I spent a lot of time with the UGJ system. Do it, or not to do it that was the question. Some say yes, some say no... I said what the ****. I decided to use the Mag 18 to drive the UGJ and I also used a check valve at the pump (keeping in mind that check valve WILL fail) I also added a Siphon Break on the inside of the tank less then 1" from the top on the return side. Hoosier Tank ideas helped me on this one. I used 3/4 pvc pipe for the return and UGJ then used bushings to go down to 1/2. Then it was days of playing in the water. I added and subtracted jets moved and moved and adjusted. I found by using a bench vice and some hot water I was able to perfect the jets a little. I found that crimping the ends a little more I could push the flow to other jets. I used a "closed loop" system. Water enters at one point then can flow all the way around the tank, left or right. I did not want water shooting out of the jets so I kept adding jets till the flow was just enought to see some movement all across the top of the tank.

The Duboisi Cave Groto.. this was fun it took more time to get everything together then glue the rocks. I found some gutters at Lowes and started from there. I put 3 19" sections together to form one section. Then used large river rock from Home Depot (2x 40lb bags #2.50 each) and some GE silicon 1 to put it together. I only have one section in the tank now the others will go in today.

HGB The Hofer Gurgle Buster for the over flow returns:http://home.everestkc.net/jrobertson57268/HGB/
The boss lady was less then impressed with the sound of "water going down that pipe thingy in the back" after a day of here and there, it was all fixed.. She had a big smile on her face.

So my birthday is in a few weeks and I thought I would start working on my wish list... or "fish list" as she calls it. I think a few might not be compatable (ie frontasa) but LFS said this list below would work... They really would not give me any numbers of how many of each other then 1 male for 3-4 females. 
So help me work on my Fish List. My son love the top three but from lurking around it looks that the Electric Blue and the Yellow may or may not get along. I know this list will get torn apart so have at it. Im open to ALL thoughts.

Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei," 
Labidochromis caeruleus	Ã¢â‚¬Å"Yellow LabÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

Tank


Grotto
















UGJ System
















HGB




I will be going with Rio Grande gravel. I glued it to the nozzles (GE Silicon1 ) Then we will add the rest of the back ground. 
Then (to keep the boss lady happy) top it off with an Egyptian theme in the foreground. Three Pyrimids, Hieroglyphic walls and columns, King Tut, and a Sphinx. 
I will be covering the outside back of the tank in black.


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

Tank has been running just over a week:
pH: 8.0
Ammonia: .25
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 5

Also used some Aquarium Optimizer "TLC 3-7 day Cycle"

Looks like I have a little bit to go before the fish..


----------



## csa dad (Jan 17, 2010)

use seachems stability it works good i set my 55g upp in about 10 days an i have a cobalt blue in it an two red top zebras an a raphael catfish an everythings going smoothly


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

I think it would be helpful for you to read the profiles on each of these species. For example, Melanochromis johanni: "far too aggressive to be considered for the community tank set up" I would definitely leave the frontosa out. They do best in groups of their own species in very large tanks. And most people advise putting Aulonacara in with mbuna. The peacocks are liable to be bullied.

Those would be my first thoughts. You then have a few species of extremely peaceful cichlids (yellow labs, rusties, and acei) with others that are moderately aggressive. I think I would definitely leave out the rusties. On rusties "Relatively peaceful mbuna...Due to this it might be harassed by other, more aggressive species." I'm not sure about the labs and acei.

Are you planning an all-male tank or a community of species?


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

instead of johanni you could try maingano...look almost identical without the aggression.

your nitrite isnt reading yet so be prepared to go another 2 possibly 3 more weeks before your levels are consistently 0

my suggestion:

10 yellow labs
6 white tail acei
25 demasoni
6 albino greshecki (1 male/ 5 females)
2 bristlenose pleco or maybe the synos instead to help with fry control

or

frontosa colony (moba or zaire blue)


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

My son loves the Labs he will hold his hand up to the tank and say "hide fishy". So we will let the Labs be the main focus. Boss lady likes the Acei (yellow tail) and I like the Soulosi. I would like to stay around 5 maybe 6 species but would be open to more if the tank will allow. 
We both like the Rustys, Cobue and something blue to complement the yellow. 
Even this list is optional but we are getting closer. 
Thanks for all the recommendations keep them coming.

When looking at the online sites it does not look like we get to choose male or female for the small size.
Wave one:
Labidochromis caeruleus Ã¢â‚¬Å"Yellow LabÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

the saulosi are dimorphic with the males being blue and black striped an the feamels being yellow like the labs...didnt know if you thuoght of that. could bee a whole buncha yellow in there with the labs and saulosi,


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

you know i was thinking about that after I posted it. So maybe we could go with Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos . i don't know how many aggressive, mildly aggressive and peaceful you can mix. any other thoughts.


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

humm what about a Nimbochromis venustus only problem is that its a Hap and aggressive.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

in my experiance labs, acei, and maingano get along with everybody.

demasoni get along with everybody but themselves, constant squabbles but no injuries.

i love venustus but they do get very big.
when i started i had one because i loved the colors of the male and thought their hunting strategy sounded really cool. i wasnt thinking straight. it was very cool to watch him lay on the ground, playing possum. but then one day i woke up to a full grown lab hanging a couple inches out of his mouth and he ventually got it down. i chased him around trying to stress him enough to make him drop it because the lab was still moving but he wouldnt let go and eventually swollowed it whole. the next day he was moved to my brothers predater tank. he was around 8-10 inches. he was never openly aggressive


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

maybe we will pass on the venustus this go a round
Should I add all 6 Synodontis Multipunctatus at the same time or should I do them in pairs??
any thought on the numbers of the others..?


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

i wouls add all synos at the same time. along with all your other choices.

labs 10
acei 6
maingano 6 -1 male the rest female(good luck trying to distinguish)
20 demasoni

i dont know about rusties the cobue since i am unfamiliar with them.
i do know that the cobue and dems may not mix well since they are both a barred species. 
have you thought about albino greshecki...just something to break up all the blue
can you get your hands on white tail acei instead of the yellow tail...much cooler full grown than the yellow tail in my opinion plus it will be one less blue species as well or is the boss lady set on yellow tail. either way acei grow fast and big...very nice fish


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

Synodontis multipunctatus vs Synodontis petricola?? other then a little smaller is there a real differance?


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

never cared for the petris so i dont know


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is a quick preview. This is with the little PAS camera so the color is not that great. I will start a new thread this week. This one already has ALOT of photos in it. It looks so much better then the photos. The last one is with the flash (for a little color).






I have a lot of open rocks on the left side of the tank. I couldnt get a photo because it was close to the window and all you could see in the photo was the back yard... I will post some better photos this week :fish:


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

I can't wait here are a few more photos.


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

So I need to start looking at the next wave of fish. I have 10 labs and 6 Rusties. How many should I add of each. LFS thought 6 and 6. They said with the filter I could put 40 or more fish in the 125g. I might be new but that just seems to many..don't knw (I dont think there is a true magic number) I want to finsh out my cycle, then add some more. 
Wave two: 
Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei Msuli," (Mildly Aggressive) QTY___ 
AND 
Cynotilapia afra Cobue or Ã¢â‚¬Å"Orange BackÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

oh I think the electra is a hap.


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

Just waiting to finish the cycle....


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

I just gotta say that while I'm usually a fan of the natural looking aquascapes, your Egyptian themed tank looks outstanding. I think your planned stocking list in your signature looks good as well.


----------



## oswoldy (Feb 15, 2010)

Looks good! :thumb:


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

WOW Nothing good can come from the numbers below:
2/15/10 A=.25 Nrite= 0 Nrate=0 pH=8.2 KH 7 GH 10


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

So I got 8 of the most beautiful yellow tail acei that I have seen. I picked up two more Rusties. They are all so happy. My ammonia is 0 and still 0 after 24 hours.. 
My LFS does not have any P. Socolofi "Snow Whites" but they do have an Albino Zebra that they said is identical. (Looks the same to me I just can't remember the species)

So what should I get next? 
Zera Albino x6 or 8 
C.afra Cobue x 6 or 8 
Maingano x 6 or 8

The 6 Synodontis Multipunctatus will be later when I can find some that not made of pure gold. I found some here but they only have one instock. http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/213505/product.web?gdftrk=gdfV2226_a_7c268_ a_7c713_a_7c213505


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

So I got 8 of the most beautiful yellow tail acei that I have seen. I picked up two more Rusties. They are all so happy. My ammonia is 0 and still 0 after 24 hours.. 
My LFS does not have any P. Socolofi "Snow Whites" but they do have an Albino Zebra that they said is identical. (Looks the same to me I just can't remember the species)

So what should I get next? 
Zera Albino x6 or 8 
C.afra Cobue x 6 or 8 
Maingano x 6 or 8

The 6 Synodontis Multipunctatus will be later when I can find some that not made of pure gold. I found some here but they only have one instock. http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/213505/product.web?gdftrk=gdfV2226_a_7c268_ a_7c713_a_7c213505


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

So I got 8 of the most beautiful yellow tail acei that I have seen. I picked up two more Rusties. They are all so happy. My ammonia is 0 and still 0 after 24 hours..   
My LFS does not have any P. Socolofi "Snow Whites" but they do have an Albino Zebra that they said is identical. (Looks the same to me I just can't remember the species)

So what should I get next? 
Zera Albino x6 or 8 
C.afra Cobue x 6 or 8 
Maingano x 6 or 8

The 6 Synodontis Multipunctatus will be later when I can find some that not made of pure gold. I found some at "that pet place for" $9.99, but they only have one instock.


----------



## gatorsaver (Jan 3, 2010)

Major Set back
Columnaris on the new Acei 
If you can help go to http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=209768
The whole house is infected with something.. My wife and I and the Son AND the Dog and now the fish are all on Antibiotics.. WOW I will not give up ..... yet.


----------

